# Pensacola Beach pier, 5/4/18



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Early morning, bonitas, Spanish, bonitas, mahi mahi, bonitas...did I mention bonitas?

Pompano had the day off. A few...very few...got caught right before dark.

One king was " accidently" caught by some old man with more luck than skill...me. I say accident because my finger mullet had 4 sharks right by it when I looked down towards the bar to see if anyone was throwing at pomps. Line took off, so I announced I had hooked a damn shark. Took me out to the end, where Big Kenny said I had a king on...surrounfed by sharks. Free spooled a few seconds...and we all thought shark had him. Then the line went slack....said " oh well" , started feeling up my cut line....king is still on. When they gaffed him, my hook was stuck in the top of his head, like a snobble bait.

My story is a shark ate my bait and the king ate the shark.

Final tally for me was one small king, 1 big spanish, 1 nice pompano...and 10,000 damn hardtails that ate most of my shrimp on my pompano set rod.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

My Boy and his buddy caught a cooler full of nice spanish, making him clean the smoker in the morning!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

There were some big spanish caught. Most of the big ones ate hex head jigs in bright colors.


----------

